# Anyone?



## parker_lipetzky (Aug 31, 2006)

ANyone from the Fargo area trap?


----------



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

May I ask why?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I used to, why you ask?


----------



## parker_lipetzky (Aug 31, 2006)

well im kinda looking for someone to maybe take me out and teach me some stuff if they wanted to


----------



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

Try this site. It's got a lot of helpful information for people just learning to trap. 
http://www.traps4kids.com/home.html
Also you might want to try using search engines. Different ones bring up different sites when you type in the same thing. For example, try typing in "coyote trapping" in Search.com and Ask.com. Hope this helps...


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

I will agree... Traps for kids is an excellent source of information for the beginning trapper... I am an Administrator there myself... and we would be glad to have you join us.


----------

